# Ladies: How do you handle the hair issues?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Due to my doc messing with a good thing and changing my meds dosage, I started to lose a TON of hair again. The annoying part is that is also frizzy and dry. I have no idea what to use. If I use a conditioner heavy enough to smooth my hair and not make me look incredibly frizzy...my hair is so weighed down that I look like I have even less hair than I normally do! Any suggestions? I am only 28 and single, so my looks matter quite a bit to me still and this issue is killing me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When my labs were off, I honestly wore my hair in a ponytail almost everyday. Argon oil helps, but it's not a cure-all. The best thing? Find a new doctor and get back on the meds that were working for you before.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> The best thing? Find a new doctor and get back on the meds that were working for you before.


I could not agree more with this suggestion.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a 23 y/o male... The hair loss thing was ridiculous...

Drs had me convinced it was anxiety... I remeber college finals at 19. I was taking the test scratchy my head and watching all the hairs and dry skin fall onto the black table.

Being non medicated, I was losing about 100 hairs a day. No on the right dose I can tug my hair and not loose any.

Hope you can get on the right dose!!

If you look like your avatar still, you're still pretty cute 

XOXO


----------

